# FIA GT1 Nissan GT-R Teams Confirm Silverstone Participation [video]



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

After reporting yesterday on the possible boycott of Round 2 of the FIA GT1 World Championship by both Nissan GT-R teams due to a controversial weight penalty assessed to them prior to the season opener in Abu Dhabi, we have since learned that the Swiss Racing Team and Sumo Power GT have confirmed their attendance at Silverstone this weekend (Apr. 30th to May 2nd).

This is good news for GT-R and GT1 fans alike, since earlier reports of a possible boycott along with the travel difficulties caused by the volcano eruption in Iceland were both sources of concern. Swiss Racing Team principals had to call in a favor from long-standing friendly motorsports relations with Jetalliance in order to get their crew back to Europe in time to prepare for Silverstone. "Many thanks to the AUA, to Jetalliance CEO Lukas Lichtner-Hoyer and Werner Langer. They supported us enormously. It was an organisational masterpiece," said SRT managing director Othmar Welti. "We are working at the limit and on Wednesday morning we will travel to Silverstone. The team is still busy assembling the cars and is doing a great job," team manager Erich Kolb said praisingly.

UK-based Sumo Power GT also faced travel difficulties and they too had to get creative to find their way home prior to Silverstone. According to team manager Allen Orchard, "It's been a race in itself to get the cars, kit and all the team back from Abu Dhabi in time for this next race. With a few days still to go there's still a lot to be done and we, like all teams, will be working flat out to ensure we make it to the grid. After all we've been through over the past few days, I sincerely hope that the Balance of Performance will be corrected so we can compete on an equal basis and the Championship can put on a great show for the spectators."

It's still unclear what, if any, action the FIA will take regarding the penalty weight assessed to the GT-Rs, but at least we now know that both Nissan teams will be in attendance and fighting as best they can for the race win at Silverstone.

For more information on the FIA GT1 World Championship, go to GT1 World. For a video recap of Round 1 at Abu Dhabi, watch the video at the link below.

More: *FIA GT1 Nissan GT-R Teams Confirm Silverstone Participation [video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

